# No more authenticity cards?



## XCCX

Hi!

I bought a classic black wallet on chain today for my mom fresh from the boutique, when I went back home I couldn’t find the authenticity card so I immediately contacted my SA, she researched and came back saying that this is a new system, there’s like a metal plate in the bag that has a code and no authenticity card.. it seems that Chanel is phasing out those cards? I think LV already started doing something similar.. She reassured me that my bag arrived today to the boutique and was untouched and that it’s a “new system” I thought I’d share this interesting info and see if anyone else knows about it.. the WOC is made in France. Here’s a photo of the new metal plate:


----------



## MaryJoe84

Interesting, indeed! 

I will ask my SA's if they heard about it. Maybe it's another way/try to prevent fakes being sold - a ID card can be easily counterfeited


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Wow! I think this is a great move, and frankly they should have done this a long time ago. It's kind of crazy that a piece of plastic with some numbers on it added any "protection" against counterfeiting. I'm not planning to sell my Chanel bags, but I'm curious how/if this will affect the resale value of older bags without this tech.


----------



## PurseUOut

I would prefer a physical card that is registered with the boutique under my name. It maybe easier to manipulate authenticity as it is electronic coding without anything physical to prove its real. I am not a software engineer but I would fear a hacker infiltrating Chanel's system and wipe out the serials.


----------



## ashin121

Wow interesting. I heard/read there have been alot of manufacturers for LV purses that have found a way to put in the microchip that scans like the authentic LV purses. I feel like with the cards at least it's an additional check of authenticity.  They'll figure out a way to create the same system but if we buy a purse preloved, we won't get it scan the plate before hand so it'll be harder for us to know if it's authentic. I guess that is a reason for chanel going this way though... to prevent resales.


----------



## SPBiaes

It won’t be a microchip since components like that will require power. A passive device like a passive RFID may be used in this scenario. That will also explain why they will only be able to scan it when it is really close to a scanner. Although it is interesting to see it’s a metal plate... How are they securing the metal plate to the bag? Glue?

I do think this move is one of their strategies against resellers and businesses like Fashionphile / TRR.


----------



## CrazyCool01

PurseUOut said:


> I would prefer a physical card that is registered with the boutique under my name. It maybe easier to manipulate authenticity as it is electronic coding without anything physical to prove its real. I am not a software engineer but I would fear a hacker infiltrating Chanel's system and wipe out the serials.


It is a highly secure block chain and used by Lv Cartier at the moment. Interesting read :


----------



## Lulumelons

It's called blockchain here's the definition:
----
*Blockchain* is a system of recording information in a way that makes it difficult or impossible to change, hack, or cheat the system. Essentially a digital ledger of transactions that is duplicated and distributed across the entire network of computer systems on the *blockchain*.
---
If I'm not wrong not only is the bag authenticated but buyer data is bind to the bag.

Edit: Do you think this will snuff out resellers? But what about people who want to sell the bags years later? Can it be scanned through the screen? Can the tag be cut out? If someone brought preowned and bringn to boutique to scan will it affect my purchase history/data with chanel? (Chanel finding out I've sold the bag) Will it make pre-chipped bags worth even more? The bags with no chip would be more heavily circulated in the resale rather than the new ones with chips. The new ones would definitely be at a H resale premium since we are put on the 12/year limit, have to purchase RTW/jewellery, have a relationship with SA etc in order to buy.


----------



## SPBiaes

Ooh blockchain tech is even better than a simple RFID! They didn’t settle for a quick fix and really went all in for this. The resales market must have caused a greater disturbance for these brands than we all thought.


----------



## PurseUOut

SPBiaes said:


> Ooh blockchain tech is even better than a simple RFID! They didn’t settle for a quick fix and really went all in for this. The resales market must have caused a greater disturbance for these brands than we all thought.



Interesting. I can see how this would decimate the reseller market as they would have no way of verifying authenticity. Conversely it would also make it more difficult to sell/re-sell. The price point already makes me very thoughtful about purchasing, but this is something additional to consider.


----------



## CrazyCool01

PurseUOut said:


> Interesting. I can see how this would decimate the reseller market as they would have no way of verifying authenticity. Conversely it would also make it more difficult to sell/re-sell. The price point already makes me very thoughtful about purchasing, but this is something additional to consider.


Exactly my thoughts, it would become difficult to resell going forward and should be very thoughtful about future purchases


----------



## CrazyCool01

Lulumelons said:


> It's called blockchain here's the definition:
> ----
> *Blockchain* is a system of recording information in a way that makes it difficult or impossible to change, hack, or cheat the system. Essentially a digital ledger of transactions that is duplicated and distributed across the entire network of computer systems on the *blockchain*.
> ---
> If I'm not wrong not only is the bag authenticated but buyer data is bind to the bag.
> 
> Edit: Do you think this will snuff out resellers? But what about people who want to sell the bags years later? Can it be scanned through the screen? Can the tag be cut out? If someone brought preowned and bringn to boutique to scan will it affect my purchase history/data with chanel? (Chanel finding out I've sold the bag) Will it make pre-chipped bags worth even more? The bags with no chip would be more heavily circulated in the resale rather than the new ones with chips. The new ones would definitely be at a H resale premium since we are put on the 12/year limit, have to purchase RTW/jewellery, have a relationship with SA etc in order to buy.


Such a pain, we will be forced to buy RTW/fine jewellery to be offerred a hot bag going forward !


----------



## CrazyCool01

@XCCX - could you check if the hologram sticker is replaced as well. Thanks


----------



## Lulumelons

CrazyCool01 said:


> Such a pain, we will be forced to buy RTW/fine jewellery to be offerred a hot bag going forward !


Right? I've been ushered to the private RTW room recently. But I'm not into it all...the watch/jewellery. Honest I prefer H watch/jewellery/shoes/home stuff.

Maybe chanel will let us do special orders. Like 24kgold hardware, single flaps jumbos or M/L or any colour we want in caviar or lamb or calf! That might be exciting.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Lulumelons said:


> Right? I've been ushered to the private RTW room recently. But I'm not into it all...the watch/jewellery. Honest I prefer H watch/jewellery/shoes/home stuff.
> 
> Maybe chanel will let us do special orders. Like 24kgold hardware, single flaps jumbos or M/L or any colour we want in caviar or lamb or calf! That might be exciting.



am not into Chanel jewellery too ! My friend was offered mini black with top handle last week provided she bought something from fine jewellery.
Soo true about custom orders ❤Dreamy


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> @XCCX - could you check if the hologram sticker is replaced as well. Thanks


I already gave the bag to my mom but will definitely check when I visit her soon


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> I already gave the bag to my mom but will definitely check when I visit her soon


Thanks heaps ❤️


----------



## Newbie2016

CrazyCool01 said:


> am not into Chanel jewellery too ! My friend was offered mini black with top handle last week provided she bought something from fine jewellery.
> Soo true about custom orders ❤Dreamy


Was this in the US?

I am not buying anything I don’t actually want...Nobody has yet tried to push me to purchase anything else.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Newbie2016 said:


> Was this in the US?
> 
> I am not buying anything I don’t actually want...Nobody has yet tried to push me to purchase anything else.


This is in Australia, i know what you mean . 
am not going to buy anything else to get offered abag


----------



## CrazyCool01

This is the technology used :





						AURA – The Aura Blockchain Consortium
					






					auraluxuryblockchain.com
				




For any one interested


----------



## LilyLA

Honestly....I have to imagine Chanel and the other brands were already planning to use blockchain when blockchain first entered the industry. I’m sure these tech companies were pitching their services left and right to financial institutions and consumer markets...like luxury retailers. It makes sense. The shift to blockchain for Chanel must have been in the development stages at least a couple years....planning, development, testing etc. My point being that I don’t think Chanel suddenly decided to move to a metal plate system out of the blue. This had to have been in the works for awhile. And the aggressive price increases were probably needed to help fund this transition! It’s got to be so expensive to develop, implement and maintain.
the timing is interesting but I’m betting the reseller market/covid pushed the developers to move the launch date up (I wish someone from Chanel could just announce it already). I wonder if they are going to use Aura or if they developed their own block chain technology.


----------



## Laiba

Hi l am just wondering is Serial sticker still inside the bag or they get rid off both sticker and card


----------



## loyal.scorpion

This is very interesting. I am curious how it works exactly. Didn't they give you more information in the store? Wonder if this isn't even easier to duplicate if you can't scan it somehow


----------



## myskatten

loyal.scorpion said:


> This is very interesting. I am curious how it works exactly. Didn't they give you more information in the store? Wonder if this isn't even easier to duplicate if you can't scan it somehow


While not a block chain expert in any sense, the whole idea with blockchain is that you cannot duplicate/forge it. Blockchain is different from other form of data and much more closer to a physical certificate than anything else.

Super simplified version: when a piece of information is sent into the blockchain (the network of computers that is connected) that information is uploaded as a certificate. In this certificate all information of who uploaded the piece of information, who have viewed this piece of information who have access to this piece of information etc. This certificate is then stored on every “computer” connected to the blockchain. There is no way of changing the certificate once uploaded. There will be thousands if not millions of the same piece of certificate. If a forger would create a false “authentication number”, they can never match the real ones that Chanel have already registered/uploaded since the original creator is part of the block chain certificate.

Blockchain technology have the potential of creating super secure transaction of information and it’s a piece of a larger network rather than a single individual piece of information. It’s really a completely new way of storing and handling data that is very different from how we think of digital data today.


----------



## loyal.scorpion

myskatten said:


> While not a block chain expert in any sense, the whole idea with blockchain is that you cannot duplicate/forge it. Blockchain is different from other form of data and much more closer to a physical certificate than anything else.
> 
> Super simplified version: when a piece of information is sent into the blockchain (the network of computers that is connected) that information is uploaded as a certificate. In this certificate all information of who uploaded the piece of information, who have viewed this piece of information who have access to this piece of information etc. This certificate is then stored on every “computer” connected to the blockchain. There is no way of changing the certificate once uploaded. There will be thousands if not millions of the same piece of certificate. If a forger would create a false “authentication number”, they can never match the real ones that Chanel have already registered/uploaded since the original creator is part of the block chain certificate.
> 
> Blockchain technology have the potential of creating super secure transaction of information and it’s a piece of a larger network rather than a single individual piece of information. It’s really a completely new way of storing and handling data that is very different from how we think of digital data today.


That sounds really good! I am curious how it will all turn out


----------



## this_is_rj

I think this dramatically changing the resale market is wishful thinking by Chanel. Chanel bags can be authenticated without serial numbers and cards now, albeit the bag would likely need to be in the resellers possession and it would need to be a reseller whose authentication skills you highly trust. The only reason you would need to take a bag back to Chanel is for a repair and they will likely only repair for original owner, so it becomes a bit of a non issue whether you are the original owner or not, unless there is a problem with the bag in the first few years after purchase (I believe they only service bags within a certain time frame, maybe 5 years). You can just as easily take a bag for repair to a third party anyway. So I don't think reseller market will change dramatically, although the more seasoned, trusted resellers (who can authenticate) are going to fare the best.


----------



## DamierEbene

This sounds interesting to me. They are trying to personalize our bags. 
Is this also part of the Chanel&moi program?! 
I was offered to ‚register‘ my new bag for this and have a 5 year warranty (will I not have the warranty if I deny to register?!)
They said it is new this April and only for all bags purchased from now on, not only classics. There was a thread about it beginning of April. 

I am not planning to sell anything and Chanel has our purchase history anyways, but still- there is some kind of forced control from Chanel here. I am not sure yet, if I like it...


----------



## whitedollx

This is very interesting indeed! 
And I wonder how does will it affect the reseller’s market for preloved items.


----------



## sparklywacky

Interesting. Hope we get more details soon.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Other brands like the LMVH group, Prada, Cartier etc have trialled the Aura technology too. It’s run by Microsoft so i think all brands are going with Aura at the moment. More details: https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/fash...xplored-louis-vuitton-prada-and-cartier-fight


If only Chanel has access to the system, I wonder how second hand buyers can be reassured they’re getting the real deal...I guess it’s a bit like now how they have to trust the authentication process.


----------



## XCCX

I got some more info..

1- These plates are not scannable, they have codes that are registered in the Chanel system.
2- No more stickers inside the bags well.

According to my SA, these will prevent losing cards and will help in the after sale services..


----------



## classybags4ever

XCCX said:


> I got some more info..
> 
> 1- These plates are not scannable, they have codes that are registered in the Chanel system.
> 2- No more stickers inside the bags well.
> 
> According to my SA, these will prevent losing cards and will help in the after sale services..


 If the plates aren’t scannable how does Chanel know the code in the plate then?


----------



## classybags4ever

this_is_rj said:


> I think this dramatically changing the resale market is wishful thinking by Chanel. Chanel bags can be authenticated without serial numbers and cards now, albeit the bag would likely need to be in the resellers possession and it would need to be a reseller whose authentication skills you highly trust. The only reason you would need to take a bag back to Chanel is for a repair and they will likely only repair for original owner, so it becomes a bit of a non issue whether you are the original owner or not, unless there is a problem with the bag in the first few years after purchase (I believe they only service bags within a certain time frame, maybe 5 years). You can just as easily take a bag for repair to a third party anyway. So I don't think reseller market will change dramatically, although the more seasoned, trusted resellers (who can authenticate) are going to fare the best.


But reputable resellers have gotten it wrong and fakes have turned up on their sites too. Without an authenticity card matching the bag sticker it makes it feel a little less full proof and the new plates will all look the same. Having said that I don’t buy from resellers at all and urge others not too as well.


----------



## XCCX

classybags4ever said:


> If the plates aren’t scannable how does Chanel know the code in the plate then?


The code is engraved below the logo, I blurred the photo ..


----------



## pkuyken

Wow. I see this as good news.  I have about a 60/40 between buying preloved and brand new (Neiman Marcus and the Chanel Boutique).     Hopefully this means more on line ordering/pick up in person for the few items I have bought/received as gifts  ( a grand total of 8 items and in the hunt for one more right now).


----------



## XCCX

So far, it only sounds like a fancier authenticity card


----------



## classybags4ever

XCCX said:


> The code is engraved below the logo, I blurred the photo ..


So no block chain then technology then?


----------



## XCCX

More from my SA:

“This is in parallel with CHANEL & Moi program which gives you 5 years warranty for any handbag or WOC purchased from 1 April onwards”.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

pkuyken said:


> Wow. I see this as good news.  I have about a 60/40 between buying preloved and brand new (Neiman Marcus and the Chanel Boutique).     Hopefully this means more on line ordering/pick up in person for the few items I have bought/received as gifts  ( a grand total of 8 items and in the hunt for one more right now).



Im curious about your thoughts on why online ordering/pickup in person will be easier? I would also hope for this  but I didn’t see a clear connection between the new code and the ordering process so please do elaborate!


----------



## SPBiaes

Okay so my question regarding the metal plate was still relevant. I was confused about how they made a scannable metal plate since that’s physically not possible. Sounds like Chanel is not only not using RFID, they aren’t using blockchain as well. Kinda disappointing. There’s really so security to this at all, but it will still have some impacts on the resale market.


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> So far, it only sounds like a fancier authenticity card


Agreed.  I'm glad I purchased all my Chanel bags several/many years ago; they suddenly feel more authentic without the information technology attached..


----------



## CrazyCool01

SPBiaes said:


> Okay so my question regarding the metal plate was still relevant. I was confused about how they made a scannable metal plate since that’s physically not possible. Sounds like Chanel is not only not using RFID, they aren’t using blockchain as well. Kinda disappointing. There’s really so security to this at all, but it will still have some impacts on the resale market.


I had a chat with An SA she said the production info, purchase info , authenticity info will all be in the chip and scannable . We will have towait and see on what technology they use and how secure as it is really early days !


----------



## CrazyCool01

SPBiaes said:


> Okay so my question regarding the metal plate was still relevant. I was confused about how they made a scannable metal plate since that’s physically not possible. Sounds like Chanel is not only not using RFID, they aren’t using blockchain as well. Kinda disappointing. There’s really so security to this at all, but it will still have some impacts on the resale market.


Delete duplicate post


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> I had a chat with An SA she said the production info, purchase info , authenticity info will all be in the chip and scannable . We will have towait and see on what technology they use and how secure as it is really early days !


I agree, it’s still early and we’ll definitely know more soon!


----------



## SPBiaes

CrazyCool01 said:


> I had a chat with An SA she said the production info, purchase info , authenticity info will all be in the chip and scannable . We will have towait and see on what technology they use and how secure as it is really early days !


Good to know! But it definitely won’t be embedded in the metal plate then. I would be lying if I say I’m not curious of what they had planned for us haha!


----------



## Keylocket

I wonder if this blockchain method they are adapting moving forward be a shared kind of database for Chanel stores all around the world? Imagine if I have relocated but I bought bags from Country A - will Country B be able to access this metal plate/scannable data thing? So interested to know tho!!


----------



## pkuyken

ItsPurseonal said:


> Im curious about your thoughts on why online ordering/pickup in person will be easier? I would also hope for this  but I didn’t see a clear connection between the new code and the ordering process so please do elaborate!


I think it will be much facilitate the journey of the purse from factory to boutique (or to customer) and thereby if a return is necessary, a positive ID of the purse via the chip.   A big cost to luxury retail is people taking home a “real“ purse and returning a fake.  No one on this forum would do that, but think about how a chip would give us all peace of mind.


----------



## monkyjib

Wouldn’t the counterfeiters be able to duplicate the metal plate, too?!?


----------



## LilyLA

monkyjib said:


> Wouldn’t the counterfeiters be able to duplicate the metal plate, too?!?


They might be able to duplicate the look of the plate but I doubt they’d be able to duplicate the technology, especially if it’s blockchain tech. I love preloved bags but I’m less likely to want to purchase from a reseller if there’s no way to confirm that bag has the correct chip. I don’t imagine sellers could duplicate the scanners to read that chip since that is probably being built by Chanel. The uncertainty will make people want to buy directly from the stores. However there will always be people who want to buy counterfeit products because they want the “look” of the bag without the price.


----------



## baghagg

How would one confirm that their bag and chip are authentic in the resale marketplace?  I doubt one can simply walk into Chanel with your new-to-you bag and ask them to scan it for you once purchased and in your possession as a favor..


----------



## CrazyCool01

baghagg said:


> How would one confirm that their bag and chip are authentic in the resale marketplace?  I doubt one can simply walk into Chanel with your new-to-you bag and ask them to scan it for you once purchased and in your possession as a favor..


Am 100% Sure Chanel would not offer checking authenticity as a service. May be if you take you bag for an exchange or even for repairs they would scan.

Agreed with @LilyLA - Counterfeiters would be able to place the metal chip but am not sure to what lengths they would go to make the chip scannable.

I have purchased several pre-loved bags, but am not sure if i will buy any more pre-loved as i heard (again a rumor! ) that the chip will store purchase history.


----------



## baghagg

CrazyCool01 said:


> Am 100% Sure Chanel would not offer checking authenticity as a service..


Exactly!


----------



## Newbie2016

I don’t buy preloved so no issue there...
however when purchasing remotely the one thing I like with the cards is that once charged the receipt shows the serial number.

I like knowing that my bag with a particular number is now “assigned“ to me even if it isn’t  in my possession until delivered. 

I wonder how that would work with the presumed new technology...will receipts have no identifying info except for the generic style code??


----------



## CrazyCool01

Newbie2016 said:


> I don’t buy preloved so no issue there...
> however when purchasing remotely the one thing I like with the cards is that once charged the receipt shows the serial number.
> 
> I like knowing that my bag with a particular number is now “assigned“ to me even if it isn’t  in my possession until delivered.
> 
> I wonder how that would work with the presumed new technology...will receipts have no identifying info except for the generic style code??


yeah remote buying is going to be hard, Chanel as a company always believe in in-store experience which is why they dont sell online. May be they are okay with losing customers who are remote. 

with few more price increases and they will be in a position to lose some customers.


----------



## myskatten

baghagg said:


> How would one confirm that their bag and chip are authentic in the resale marketplace?  I doubt one can simply walk into Chanel with your new-to-you bag and ask them to scan it for you once purchased and in your possession as a favor..


I think someone else wrote that Chanel won’t be using Blockchain technology.

However, if they would, authenticity would theoretically be easier. I’m sure there will be third party authentication services who will have the technology to scan the plate. I know it’s hard to wrap your head around how blockchain works, but basically, there is no way of “faking” a certificate. The certificate is not stored in the chip, but in the blockchain network itself.


----------



## dearmatt

With LV the actual scannable part is embedded underneath the leather / in between the layers somewhere in the bag. Not to throw a spanner in the works or spread rumors, but is there a possibility Chanel have somehow implemented a combination of this technology + the metal plate. It would be kind of nifty of them to create a metal plate (no risk of a sticker coming off or losing a card) matched serial with some hidden scannable piece in the bag. Just a thought. I'd be very disappointed if Chanel only have devised a metal plate to move forward in the market.


----------



## peach36

This is so cool! It effectively makes each Chanel bag an NFT!


----------



## theBoloBun

I got one in my white lambskin mini flap.


----------



## XCCX

Newbie2016 said:


> I don’t buy preloved so no issue there...
> however when purchasing remotely the one thing I like with the cards is that once charged the receipt shows the serial number.
> 
> I like knowing that my bag with a particular number is now “assigned“ to me even if it isn’t  in my possession until delivered.
> 
> I wonder how that would work with the presumed new technology...will receipts have no identifying info except for the generic style code??



I like that option when purchasing in the US, having the serial number written on the reciept. I purchased a few bags there but it’s not the case where I’m based (Middle East) or even Europe as far as I know. Just thought I’d share


----------



## theBoloBun

peach36 said:


> This is so cool! It effectively makes each Chanel bag an NFT!



Yep. People don’t realize that they have a NFT in their pocket. Their credit card has a chip in it that is difficult to replicate. Those scanners at supermarkets exist in your phone and would simply authenticate with the Chanel app and let you know if it’s legit. User scans tag using Chanel App -> data sent to Chanel -> Chanel returns if it’s legit.

Pretty simple tech really.

Would be extremely difficult to crack, as you’d need to know the private key of Chanel’s blockchain to crack it. If they could do that, then they would be able to fake any bag on the market. Highly unlikely that it’ll be possible and will reduce fakes considerably.


----------



## baghagg

myskatten said:


> I think someone else wrote that Chanel won’t be using Blockchain technology.
> 
> However, if they would, authenticity would theoretically be easier. I’m sure there will be third party authentication services who will have the technology to scan the plate. I know it’s hard to wrap your head around how blockchain works, but basically, there is no way of “faking” a certificate. The certificate is not stored in the chip, but in the blockchain network itself.


Not questioning the technology - my question pertains to an alleged ability by a third party authenticator to have access to the same technology that Chanel would for the purposes of  authentication.  It just seems unlikely given these extreme measures ..  Why would Chanel want to facilitate customers to purchase Chanel bags from the preloved market?


----------



## myskatten

baghagg said:


> Not questioning the technology - my question pertains to an alleged ability by a third party authenticator to have access to the same technology that Chanel would for the purposes of  authentication.  It just seems unlikely given these extreme measures ..  Why would Chanel want to facilitate customers to purchase Chanel bags from the preloved market?


This is a good question! I think I didn’t understand the implications of your original statement, so thank you for clearing it up 

It might be the case that to actually read the chip/plate, one might need special technology that only Chanel have. I just assumed that it would be a standard authentication chip (like the ones developed by LV/Cartier) that would be accessible to certified third party handlers. However, if it’s unique to Chanel this might be the case. Then, like you pointed out, third party authentication might not be possible. 

I’m looking forward to see how this plays out. I find it very interesting (but extremely confusing!).


----------



## theBoloBun

baghagg said:


> Not questioning the technology - my question pertains to an alleged ability by a third party authenticator to have access to the same technology that Chanel would for the purposes of  authentication.  It just seems unlikely given these extreme measures ..  Why would Chanel want to facilitate customers to purchase Chanel bags from the preloved market?


I think the ability to reduce fakes takes precedence over restricting the ability to authenticate.


----------



## baghagg

theBoloBun said:


> I think the ability to reduce fakes takes precedence over restricting the ability to authenticate.


Yes that's true, no doubt..  the question pertained to the ability of the technology to be discoverable by third parties.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The Fashionphile founder/president gave an interview with Marie Claire and talked quite a lot throughout the interview about how the LV and Chanel RFID and microchips and blockchains will and/or will not impact the business of preloved. If you're interested you can listen/watch through Marie Claire.


----------



## Classy_Sam

My SA confirmed this also. I bought my classic flap last Monday and still got the auth. card but from 21A on the metal plate is going to be in all the items which used to have the card.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The Fashionphile founder/president gave an interview with Marie Claire and talked quite a lot throughout the interview about how the LV and Chanel RFID and microchips and blockchains will and/or will not impact the business of preloved. If you're interested you can listen/watch through Marie Claire.


Can you link to the interview? I can't seem to find it but would like to listen. Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ItsPurseonal said:


> Can you link to the interview? I can't seem to find it but would like to listen. Thanks!


It's 40 min. she mentions it several times and even right until the end so you need to watch the full thing to hear it all in different spots.


----------



## whiteswan1010

I liked the serial card system.  It's hard to replicate.  They change the rainbow like colors of the cards and numbering is always different.

I hope the plate is at least where you can't see it.  Its ugly.


----------



## XCCX

whiteswan1010 said:


> I liked the serial card system.  It's hard to replicate.  They change the rainbow like colors of the cards and numbering is always different.
> 
> I hope the plate is at least where you can't see it.  Its ugly.


It’s in the zipped pocket of the WOC..


----------



## this_is_rj

I don't mind the idea of a chip, but why did Chanel have to use an ugly plate. Not sure how big it is, but it doesn't look that small or thin to me. Plus looks like aged metal. I know it is probably silly to care, but I just don't like the look of it. Why didn't they hide it like LV.


----------



## CrazyCool01

this_is_rj said:


> I don't mind the idea of a chip, but why did Chanel have to use an ugly plate. Not sure how big it is, but it doesn't look that small or thin to me. Plus looks like aged metal. I know it is probably silly to care, but I just don't like the look of it. Why didn't they hide it like LV.


Because Chanel actually displays a serial code of some sort on the plate! Pic from momoland insta account


----------



## XCCX

this_is_rj said:


> I don't mind the idea of a chip, but why did Chanel have to use an ugly plate. Not sure how big it is, but it doesn't look that small or thin to me. Plus looks like aged metal. I know it is probably silly to care, but I just don't like the look of it. Why didn't they hide it like LV.


I wouldn’t say it’s small, it’s slightly bigger than the hologram sticker..


----------



## sarena_ac

Coco Handle


----------



## LilyLA

sarena_ac said:


> Coco Handle


Thanks for sharing! Did the store give you anything to verify authenticity or read the data in your chip?


----------



## CrazyCool01

sarena_ac said:


> Coco Handle


Thanks ! Is the number on the chip the authenticity code and does it matches the one on receipt,


----------



## starrysky7

I still need to know more about this but from what I see I'm not mad at it. If the 5 year warranty is tied to the person who buys the bag, the bag will loose value by not having a warranty after a sale. I believe this along with travel becoming easier in the coming months could hurt the resale market.

And if a regular person chooses to sell their bag they can choose if they want to do this with no warranty for the new owner (might reflect on the price or might not) or do it after 5 years when it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## CrazyCool01

starrysky7 said:


> I still need to know more about this but from what I see I'm not mad at it. If the 5 year warranty is tied to the person who buys the bag, the bag will loose value by not having a warranty after a sale. I believe this along with travel becoming easier in the coming months could hurt the resale market.
> 
> And if a regular person chooses to sell their bag they can choose if they want to do this with no warranty for the new owner (might reflect on the price or might not) or do it after 5 years when it doesn't make a difference.


Even at the moment the 2 year warranty is tied to the purchase right !? Owner can claim warranty by presenting the purchase receipt ( even if the bag was bought pre loved) 

so it is 5 years instead of 2 years what other difference do you see !??


----------



## starrysky7

CrazyCool01 said:


> so it is 5 years instead of 2 years what other difference do you see !??



Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe now the warranty is simply tied to proof of purchase, regardless of who purchased the bag. If the new warranty was tied to the person who buys the bag it would make a big difference.

If the person buying the bag sells it (regardless if 1 day or 3 years after purchase) the warranty dies.


----------



## Klaneckya

starrysky7 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe now the warranty is simply tied to proof of purchase, regardless of who purchased the bag. If the new warranty was tied to the person who buys the bag it would make a big difference.
> 
> If the person buying the bag sells it (regardless if 1 day or 3 years after purchase) the warranty dies.


Warranty is 5 years now


----------



## CrazyCool01

starrysky7 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe now the warranty is simply tied to proof of purchase, regardless of who purchased the bag. If the new warranty was tied to the person who buys the bag it would make a big difference.
> 
> If the person buying the bag sells it (regardless if 1 day or 3 years after purchase) the warranty dies.


Yeah agreed ! This will be the case if the warranty is against the customer who purchased

instead against the receipt!
Up until now you take a pre owned bag with receipt under a different name they still used to take it under warranty!

not sure if this will change with new system


----------



## cloee

Forgive my ignorance but will the new person now have access to my information if they happen to take the bag for repair or something. Not that I plan to resell or anything but just want to know. Thanks


----------



## CrazyCool01

cloee said:


> Forgive my ignorance but will the new person now have access to my information if they happen to take the bag for repair or something. Not that I plan to resell or anything but just want to know. Thanks




here is a post from Chanel FB group. this is how the information will be upon scanning APP/ NO Customer information.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

CrazyCool01 said:


> here is a post from Chanel FB group. this is how the information will be upon scanning APP/ NO Customer information.
> View attachment 5072881
> 
> View attachment 5072880
> 
> View attachment 5072879
> 
> View attachment 5072877
> 
> View attachment 5072876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072875



Thank you for sharing! 

I wonder why are they only talking specifically about "black iconic leather bags" - am I reading into that too much or does it seem like they are only offering the spa service on black colored leather bags?


----------



## CrazyCool01

ItsPurseonal said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I wonder why are they only talking specifically about "black iconic leather bags" - am I reading into that too much or does it seem like they are only offering the spa service on black colored leather bags?


so for colored bags will warranty cover only loose stitching, hardware replacement? no color touch ups ? Strange !!

also not sure if warranty will be valid in case of change of ownership within 5 years!


----------



## cloee

CrazyCool01 said:


> here is a post from Chanel FB group. this is how the information will be upon scanning APP/ NO Customer information.
> View attachment 5072881
> 
> View attachment 5072880
> 
> View attachment 5072879
> 
> View attachment 5072877
> 
> View attachment 5072876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072875


Thank you for sharing this. Very helpful information.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Ok more update looks like above pics are not upon scanning the chip but Chanel will provide a barcode to scan and register product online for warranty ::
(Like how electronics companies do - for claiming warranty, you got to register to be eligible for warranty)


----------



## plantscc

This whole system sounds like when you bring your car in to the dealership and they scan your vin# to see if you’re still under warranty lol. But why only apply to “black iconic bags”


----------



## CrazyCool01

plantscc said:


> This whole system sounds like when you bring your car in to the dealership and they scan your vin# to see if you’re still under warranty lol. But why only apply to “black iconic bags”


i think the 5 year warranty is for all bags but exclusive spa service for black bags .. no idea why though.


----------



## Saaski

I'm confused now. So this plate DOES have a microchip in it, or it doesn't and you just match the serial number to the barcode that comes with purchase?


----------



## classybags4ever

The 5 year warranty is stupid. My bags that old and even older still look pristine.  Nothing typically happens to the bag that early to warrant a repair. I appreciate Hermes' lifetime service so much more.


----------



## CrazyCool01

classybags4ever said:


> The 5 year warranty is stupid. My bags that old and even older still look pristine.  Nothing typically happens to the bag that early to warrant a repair. I appreciate Hermes' lifetime service so much more.


It is really strange they offer spa for only black bag, looks like they dont even keep left over paint for colors every season


----------



## classybags4ever

CrazyCool01 said:


> It is really strange they offer spa for only black bag, looks like they dont even keep left over paint for colors every season


Agree, not a fan of the weird black bag only thing nor the 5 year warranty. It's tacky, car dealership-like and not what should be reflective of a luxury brand!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

classybags4ever said:


> Agree, not a fan of the weird black bag only thing nor the 5 year warranty. It's tacky, car dealership-like and not what should be reflective of a luxury brand!



I totally agree it is tacky. Also you have to scan a code to register your bag? That’s like when you get a new vacuum and they say “register this product online for some BS warranty.” Honestly I think this speaks volumes about their POV on customer service- its no wonder so many people have horrible experiences in the boutiques.


----------



## CrazyCool01

ItsPurseonal said:


> I totally agree it is tacky. Also you have to scan a code to register your bag? That’s like when you get a new vacuum and they say “register this product online for some BS warranty.” Honestly I think this speaks volumes about their POV on customer service- its no wonder so many people have horrible experiences in the boutiques.


Lately every time i see a classic flap, i see crooked alignment, specks of black dots , some scratch, white dots on dark bags etc, and not one bag is perfect !
Am not being picky but these defects are right in front of my eyes!
I love Chanel classic flaps but recently losing interest because of their terrible quality !


----------



## LoveDB@SH

I just purchased my medium beige in Canada and the SA told me that after I made the purchase. Was worried at the beginning. After she explained to me, I'm ok with the new system. Will get used to it. That way, we won't worry about losing the card or the sticker peels...


----------



## LoveDB@SH

Laiba said:


> Hi l am just wondering is Serial sticker still inside the bag or they get rid off both sticker and card


The new plates has a new serial number on it. It's a combination of letter and numbers


----------



## CrazyCool01

LoveDB@SH said:


> The new plates has a new serial number on it. It's a combination of letter and numbers


Do you know if the plate is scannable !? From previous posts i see Chanel is  providing a seperate barcode to scan at register !???


----------



## LoveDB@SH

CrazyCool01 said:


> Do you know if the plate is scannable !? From previous posts i see Chanel is  providing a seperate barcode to scan at register !???


That I don't know...  will try to ask my SA


----------



## LoveDB@SH

CrazyCool01 said:


> Do you know if the plate is scannable !? From previous posts i see Chanel is  providing a seperate barcode to scan at register !???


Was told just a plate with serial number


----------



## CrazyCool01

LoveDB@SH said:


> Was told just a plate with serial number


So it is useless then ! Can be easily faked? What is the point of replacing authenticity card with authenticity plate !?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's 40 min. she mentions it several times and even right until the end so you need to watch the full thing to hear it all in different spots.




Couldn't resellers like Fashionphile partner with Chanel so they would have the ability to authenticate using this new system, too? Chanel already partners with Farfetch.


----------



## db89

LoveDB@SH said:


> I just purchased my medium beige in Canada and the SA told me that after I made the purchase. Was worried at the beginning. After she explained to me, I'm ok with the new system. Will get used to it. That way, we won't worry about losing the card or the sticker peels...


Is there something special you have to do in this new system like "register" your purchases, in the past like we all know it ,
I just have the chanel bag with the authenticity card, and I personally just leave this card in the zip compartment. thx.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Couldn't resellers like Fashionphile partner with Chanel so they would have the ability to authenticate using this new system, too? Chanel already partners with Farfetch.


It sounds like Fashionphile is hopeful that will happen. I'm sure Fashionphile will find some way to read the chips - LV and Chanel released bags with chips within a few days of each other, so industry secrets get shared all the time. They'll figure out a way to read it. I think Cartier also uses some fancy tech and Fashionphile knows how to read that since they partner with GIA.


----------



## LoveDB@SH

CrazyCool01 said:


> So it is useless then ! Can be easily faked? What is the point of replacing authenticity card with authenticity plate !?


There is a serial number on the metal plate. A combination of letters and numbers. Was told the stickers can peel and people can misplace the card. I'm actually okay with the metal plate.


----------



## LoveDB@SH

db89 said:


> Is there something special you have to do in this new system like "register" your purchases, in the past like we all know it ,
> I just have the chanel bag with the authenticity card, and I personally just leave this card in the zip compartment. thx.


I think it's just the new system. Putting the sticker and card together on the plate.


----------



## chloebagfreak

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's 40 min. she mentions it several times and even right until the end so you need to watch the full thing to hear it all in different spots.



Wow! Thanks for sharing this. What a great, informative interview.


----------



## CrazyCool01

saw this post on FB Group, so upon selling got to change the ownership of bag to claim Warranty. 

So Chanel will save purchase history of the bag for atleast 5 years and may be use this information to black list resellers.


----------



## myskatten

CrazyCool01 said:


> saw this post on FB Group, so upon selling got to change the ownership of bag to claim Warranty.
> 
> So Chanel will save purchase history of the bag for atleast 5 years and may be use this information to black list resellers.


I'm sure the intention is to minimize stealth and fakes rather then blacklisting owner who sell thier bags. I personally think this is a great system. It's like when you buy and sell cars (you need to register the new owner), houses, bikes (as here in Japan), or other valuable things.


----------



## Lulumelons

Haha yes I was thinking that it's like buying a car! It also discourages reselling before 5 years. That is actually good to hear.

Do you think there will be a loophole? What if they buy but don't scan, after reselling then scan... I hope not. I hope at purchase it locks the information in.



CrazyCool01 said:


> change ownership of bag


----------



## CrazyCool01

Lulumelons said:


> Haha yes I was thinking that it's like buying a car! It also discourages reselling before 5 years. That is actually good to hear.
> 
> Do you think there will be a loophole? What if they buy but don't scan, after reselling then scan... I hope not. I hope at purchase it locks the information in.


Yeah i hope it is a mandate to register details upon purchase!


----------



## this_is_rj

I purchased a bag in Australia, it still came with the authenticity card and sticker but my SA told me all about the 5 year warranty and I received a special number that belongs to me and the bag for the warranty (like the number that is going to be on the new metal plate), so I assume my SA set up the ownership and warranty for me? I think stores will do this on the spot as they have all of our details when we purchase. I think it will definitely deter people from selling in the first 5 years.


----------



## Lulumelons

Just a thought but I saw that the metal plate is not a microchip. I think the real scannable chip are embedded in the bag. That way each serial no./season they can decide where the chip should be embedded and only chanel knows. Would be harder for counterfeit for sure.


----------



## SPBiaes

Yeah looks like there are lots of confusions on this thread. Here are some clarifications: 
1. Chanel has not officially confirmed that they use blockchain technology. LVMH, on the other hand, has confirmed.
2. There’s no way a chip is embedded in a metal plate and still scannable. Metal is an effective electromagnetic shield that can prevent a chip from being scanned. 
3. In fact, Chanel has not officially confirmed there is a scannable chip in the bag at all.
4. The only change that has been confirmed so far is the removal of the sticker and card, and the addition of the engraved metal plate.
5. With the information gathered so far, Chanel is only linking the serial number to the buyer upon purchase by simply registering the number in their system. This is something completely new as now they can track the ownership history of your bag. That’s how THEY can ensure a bag is authentic. But since this is internal, buyers and consignment shops will have no way to ensure the authenticity of a bag unless they bring the bag in question to a boutique for registration (change of ownership), repairs or spa services. Chanel does not do authentication in any of their boutiques. 
6. We have yet to know what actions Chanel will take when they see frequent changes of ownership in their system, or what they will do when a customer brings a fake bag to the boutique asking for repairs when in fact the customer just wanted to check the authenticity of the bag.


----------



## fashionelite

The plate looks really ugly and like it gets in the way  I’d be scared of scratching my items with it


----------



## Saaski

fashionelite said:


> The plate looks really ugly and like it gets in the way  I’d be scared of scratching my items with it
> 
> View attachment 5082488
> 
> View attachment 5082489


Ah yeah...I'd worry about scratches too  those edges look sharp!


----------



## this_is_rj

fashionelite said:


> The plate looks really ugly and like it gets in the way  I’d be scared of scratching my items with it


Agreed, I think it looks so ugly. Who wants a metal plate sticking out inside their bag. It looks so thick and just random.


----------



## dbcelly

fashionelite said:


> The plate looks really ugly and like it gets in the way  I’d be scared of scratching my items with it
> 
> View attachment 5082488
> 
> View attachment 5082489


Interesting choice of placement...  could've put it closer to left or right side of the bag. 

Even better if they put it where OG serial sticker was, but that probably requires extra effort for those 'handmaking' the bags.


----------



## sparklywacky

fashionelite said:


> The plate looks really ugly and like it gets in the way  I’d be scared of scratching my items with it
> 
> View attachment 5082488
> 
> View attachment 5082489


Yeah I thought so too. The plate is intrusive. Should have been flat and not bulky.


----------



## CrazyCool01

sparklywacky said:


> Yeah I thought so too. The plate is intrusive. Should have been flat and not bulky.


Looks like plate was an afterthought! Very bad design.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one bought a classic flap with the metal plate stuck !? How do you like it !?


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

Delete


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Interesting change. If it works as intended I am all for it. To me it seems the sticker and auth card are much easier to fake. From what I could see on pictures the superfakes have stickers that look like the auth ones and of course a matching number on the auth card.

I'm also curious on how the retail and resell prices will develop. Would you buy now (as long as the old system is used) or wait for the new tag?


----------



## rollingrock

I just bought a Gabrielle and when I check. It didn’t have the card or serial numbers too.
My SA called me explaining that few stores starts releasing the new protocols with the metal plate instead of the card already.


----------



## rollingrock

But im curious how to read the serial on the metal plate. Because it doesn’t come with usual 8 digits. It has 2 letters with it.
Anyone has that?


----------



## Purrsey

It's a pain. If I place my lambskin SLG against the plate, and stuffed with other items, i have no doubt my SLG will no longer look the same. (This is so for smaller bags when space is already limited). 
Just who came out with this intrusive idea? Not against the technology; but whoever decided to place the plate there should be fired.


----------



## Purrsey

Until something is changed (placement of the plate), I will stick to old fashion card + hologram


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks ! Is the number on the chip the authenticity code and does it matches the one on receipt,



Yes, the alphanumeric on the plate matches the receipt's. However I'm not sure if this is applicable to all countries; just like some countries show the serial numbers on receipt, some don't.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> Yes, the alphanumeric on the plate matches the receipt's. However I'm not sure if this is applicable to all countries; just like some countries show the serial numbers on receipt, some don't.


Thanks @Purrsey - did your SA register your details for 5 years warranty at checkout ? or did you have to register separately


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> It's a pain. If I place my lambskin SLG against the plate, and stuffed with other items, i have no doubt my SLG will no longer look the same. (This is so for smaller bags when space is already limited).
> Just who came out with this intrusive idea? Not against the technology; but whoever decided to place the plate there should be fired.


you are right ! i am not a fan of metal plate idea .. it is for sure a last minute thought !


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks @Purrsey - did your SA register your details for 5 years warranty at checkout ? or did you have to register separately



Hi. I almost wanted to get one small flap but pulled trigger due to the plate. And I wasn't 100percent sure how this new direction works. So i didn't proceed. What I've learnt is based on what my personal shopper shared with me. But since this is so new, I don't want to believe everything she said first lol. So I'm not able to share much here too for now.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> Hi. I almost wanted to get one small flap but pulled trigger due to the plate. And I wasn't 100percent sure how this new direction works. So i didn't proceed. What I've learnt is based on what my personal shopper shared with me. But since this is so new, I don't want to believe everything she said first lol. So I'm not able to share much here too for now.


No problem Thanks for the info.. am not sure how reselling will work and if the sellers can register our details for 5 years warranty    may be we need couple of seasons to get used to this new plate thingy


----------



## Purrsey

rollingrock said:


> But im curious how to read the serial on the metal plate. Because it doesn’t come with usual 8 digits. It has 2 letters with it.
> Anyone has that?


I'm curious to know too. 
I think we are all so used to the old way. It's like suddenly the chain is broken (I think last seen serial is #31xxxxxx?); it'll take time to get used to it.


----------



## whitedollx

Purrsey said:


> It's a pain. If I place my lambskin SLG against the plate, and stuffed with other items, i have no doubt my SLG will no longer look the same. (This is so for smaller bags when space is already limited).
> Just who came out with this intrusive idea? Not against the technology; but whoever decided to place the plate there should be fired.



How does the metal plate look like dear?


----------



## classicgirll

whitedollx said:


> How does the metal plate look like dear?


there are many pictures of the metal plate throughout this thread


----------



## Purrsey

I'm waiting to hear from those who have received their bags with the plate. Like what's the review and how they feel about it with use.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> I'm waiting to hear from those who have received their bags with the plate. Like what's the review and how they feel about it with use.


same ! any one can tell us how you got your bag registered for Warranty ?


----------



## tlc1986

I purchased a small boy bag in Sydney last week and I can confirm no authenticity card here either. I had to check with my SA assistant. Apparently from the current season, they will no longer be the card and as stated above, the metal plate.
The plate is small and on the inside flap. It barely noticeable and doesn't add any weight.


----------



## CrazyCool01

teneille1986 said:


> I purchased a small boy bag in Sydney last week and I can confirm no authenticity card here either. I had to check with my SA assistant. Apparently from the current season, they will no longer be the card and as stated above, the metal plate.
> The plate is small and on the inside flap. It barely noticeable and doesn't add any weight.


Thanks @teneille1986 how did the SA register your bag for warranty ?


----------



## tlc1986

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks @teneille1986 how did the SA register your bag for warranty ?


Oh I didn't ask about warranty. When I spoke to her about not having the card, she mentioned the metal plate on the inside which has a special number on it.


----------



## loyal.scorpion

I bought the last Jumbo with authenticity card in our store. (31 series) The new plate is not scanable but they did it because people lost the authenticity card. You get 5 year waranty on classics since april 2021. You have to scan a qr code on your phone in the store en they wil fill in a form. With your name and serienumber of the bag etc. Then you are registered for the Chanel et moi program


----------



## JasmineKS

I just wonder how it works if the bag is bought as a gift, or on behalf of someone who doesn’t live near a boutique? So confusing


----------



## ka3na20

I just bought this Classic Flap in Beige Caviar today at Takashimaya Singapore. The metal plate looks like this. I just covered the serial no. which is a combination of letters and numbers and is also written in the booklet and receipt. My SA said it is not microchip. She did not tell us to register or do anything also. Ill ask her tom if I need to or maybe she did it for me already or maybe not needed at all. ☺


----------



## classicgirll

so they got rid of the authenticity card and replaced the serial sticker with a metal plate because it's harder to come off?
Am i missing something?

sad that it seems like we won't be able to identify the "season" a bag is from with the number anymore...
hopefully there are more benefits that will gradually come to light.


----------



## Purrsey

I think it loses the fun of identifying/hunting a particular season bag (of course thus discouraging the reseller market). 

I've seen the plates that are alphanumeric. I wonder does that translate to something that is "layman"? Or totally won't make sense to consumers in terms of year/season made?


----------



## ka3na20

So I messaged my SA regarding the registration, if I need to register, she said not to worry because the item is registered under my profile and already entitled with the 5 years warranty.


----------



## ka3na20

Maybe a letter or number corresponds to a year or season? I really dont know. Mine starts with “U” if that means anything I honestly have no idea.


----------



## ka3na20

CrazyCool01 said:


> same ! any one can tell us how you got your bag registered for Warranty ?



I just bought a classic flap yesterday with the new metal plate. I was not asked to register or anything while in the boutique. My SA said not to worry because the item is registered under my profile and already entitled with the 5 years warranty.


----------



## 2manychins

Will WOC’s and SLG’s have these too?  I’d think they’d be an issue considering how thick they look.


----------



## this_is_rj

2manychins said:


> Will WOC’s and SLG’s have these too?  I’d think they’d be an issue considering how thick they look.


Woc's do, but the SLG's I have seen do still have cards.


----------



## 2manychins

this_is_rj said:


> Woc's do, but the SLG's I have seen do still have cards.


Thank you, that’s interesting


----------



## eunice1200

ka3na20 said:


> I just bought this Classic Flap in Beige Caviar today at Takashimaya Singapore. The metal plate looks like this. I just covered the serial no. which is a combination of letters and numbers and is also written in the booklet and receipt. My SA said it is not microchip. She did not tell us to register or do anything also. Ill ask her tom if I need to or maybe she did it for me already or maybe not needed at all. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5100907


Interesting! I’m glad to hear it’s not a microchip but I wonder if it is essentially a metal, permanent auth card then.


----------



## rollingrock

Same story. The SA did not ask to register for the bag.
She said when we return the bags or come in with a bag, they will look up our name with the bag info under our account.

but Im wondering how we can know how old is the bag and which season they are.

also, I have been seeing the series number on the plate.There is really no pattern to it.
Mine is completely off from others.

mine has 1 letter following with numbers then another letter following with numbers.
Some others have both letters together.


----------



## ka3na20

rollingrock said:


> Same story. The SA did not ask to register for the bag.
> She said when we return the bags or come in with a bag, they will look up our name with the bag info under our account.
> 
> but Im wondering how we can know how old is the bag and which season they are.
> 
> also, I have been seeing the series number on the plate.There is really no pattern to it.
> Mine is completely off from others.
> 
> mine has 1 letter following with numbers then another letter following with numbers.
> Some others have both letters together.



mine is
X##XX#X#

Where X for letter and # for number


----------



## MsSusan

Mine has only letters!


----------



## MsSusan

ka3na20 said:


> mine is
> X##XX#X#
> 
> Where X for letter and # for number




Mine has letters only!! (Sorry for double post)


----------



## nat74

This is what my friend received from her SA.


----------



## ka3na20

MsSusan said:


> Mine has letters only!! (Sorry for double post)



Now I wonder how do we interpret them? Haha


----------



## CrazyCool01

ka3na20 said:


> Now I wonder how do we interpret them? Haha


I dont think we can, probably part of the reason why Chanel changed the code structure


----------



## ka3na20

CrazyCool01 said:


> I dont think we can, probably part of the reason why Chanel changed the code structure



I thought so too. But I am not quite sure now if that is good thing or a bad thing.

I think it will also be harder now to authenticate bags from the secondary market because of the change. The only way to be sure is to check the code with the boutique and see if the code matches the bag?


----------



## Kem45

nat74 said:


> This is what my friend received from her SA.
> 
> View attachment 5103537


Super interesting, thank you for sharing nat.  Guess this means nothing scannable or blockchain - literally just a metal plate with a number etched on it.


----------



## nat74

Kem45 said:


> Super interesting, thank you for sharing nat.  Guess this means nothing scannable or blockchain - literally just a metal plate with a number etched on it.


Something like that!


----------



## CrazyCool01

ka3na20 said:


> I thought so too. But I am not quite sure now if that is good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I think it will also be harder now to authenticate bags from the secondary market because of the change. The only way to be sure is to check the code with the boutique and see if the code matches the bag?


Absolutely true and i was wondering .. Chanel can get away with selling few years old unsold bags by replacing sticker with a metal plate. People who dont follow releases will never know how old a bag is !


----------



## CrazyCool01

nat74 said:


> Something like that!


That is soo lame really ! With all the price increases they do they are so technologically behind !


----------



## lvchanellvr

CrazyCool01 said:


> Absolutely true and i was wondering .. Chanel can get away with selling few years old unsold bags by replacing sticker with a metal plate. People who dont follow releases will never know how old a bag is !


I thought the same......I guess more people will come to TPF for pics and research. Lol.


----------



## OzgeCY

I bought a mini rectangular flap bag last week and was my first Chanel purchase. So I had no idea regarding the process my SA registered for the 5 year warranty - I signed it with my name & email address.

this is how the plate looks like.


----------



## Purrsey

Does it alter how you organise your items within the bag? To those with plate in bag.


----------



## coucouu

I’ve purchased classic woc today and it didn’t contain card but metal plate


----------



## CrazyCool01

coucouu said:


> I’ve purchased classic woc today and it didn’t contain card but metal plate


A friend of mine purchased a mini rectangle today and she asked about warranty and was told warranty is tied with receipt for 5 years,, so basically one can still buy from reseller and claim warranty as long as they hold onto receipt.


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> A friend of mine purchased a mini rectangle today and she asked about warranty and was told warranty is tied with receipt for 5 years,, so basically one can still buy from reseller and claim warranty as long as they hold onto receipt.


I think that's a good point, in keeping receipt as that in a way validates the age of the bag + warranty. As far as I've seen, receipt with plate bears the corresponding plate numbers/letters.
This is unlike older ones where receipts don't really matter.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> I think that's a good point, in keeping receipt as that in a way validates the age of the bag + warranty. As far as I've seen, receipt with plate bears the corresponding plate numbers/letters.
> This is unlike older ones where receipts don't really matter.


Yeah ! Looks like the purchase history will be linked to the number on the number on plate including customer  who purchased the item originally ..


----------



## BlackOrchid

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks @Purrsey - did your SA register your details for 5 years warranty at checkout ? or did you have to register separately


Hey, bought a mini flap with handle last week. My SA registered the bag upon purchase for 5 years warranty.


----------



## XCCX

It is interesting that SLGs still have cards..


----------



## nolasaint




----------



## Bentleys

nolasaint said:


> View attachment 5109261





nolasaint said:


> View attachment 5109261


I’m getting this same tote..... it is amazing in caviar ❤️


----------



## nolasaint

Bentleys said:


> I’m getting this same tote..... it is amazing in caviar ❤


Congrats, I was somewhat surprised of the cost. I knew they had a price increase in January but not this much. But it’s nice as it matches my wallet


----------



## monkyjib

CrazyCool01 said:


> A friend of mine purchased a mini rectangle today and she asked about warranty and was told warranty is tied with receipt for 5 years,, so basically one can still buy from reseller and claim warranty as long as they hold onto receipt.


I wonder if Chanel would repair a bag when the code / customer’s profile name / buyer’s name on the receipt don’t match!


----------



## pinkorchid20

monkyjib said:


> I wonder if Chanel would repair a bag when the code / customer’s profile name / buyer’s name on the receipt don’t match!


I was told they would.


----------



## mariatd

Purrsey said:


> Does it alter how you organise your items within the bag? To those with plate in bag.



Yes, I am very cognizant of what I place up against the plate.  I’m afraid it would scratch any delicate leather items.  I have to flaps and keep my wallet and keys in the back slim pockets.  My phone would go in the main compartment, but for now, I put it in the front pocket.  I don’t use organizers in the classic flaps, but was thinking of getting one for that reason.


----------



## Purrsey

mariatd said:


> Yes, I am very cognizant of what I place up against the plate.  I’m afraid it would scratch any delicate leather items.  I have to flaps and keep my wallet and keys in the back slim pockets.  My phone would go in the main compartment, but for now, I put it in the front pocket.  I don’t use organizers in the classic flaps, but was thinking of getting one for that reason.



Thanks for the insights.  That's my thoughts too.  It's like we need to fuss a bit more on this bag.
Not sure if i am ready for this....


----------



## fadeout

I wonder if they’ll stick with this system. I find the plate annoying. It catches on things.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL I got my first bag with the plate and I had forgotten all about it, so I went crazy looking for the card.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a classic black wallet on chain today for my mom fresh from the boutique, when I went back home I couldn’t find the authenticity card so I immediately contacted my SA, she researched and came back saying that this is a new system, there’s like a metal plate in the bag that has a code and no authenticity card.. it seems that Chanel is phasing out those cards? I think LV already started doing something similar.. She reassured me that my bag arrived today to the boutique and was untouched and that it’s a “new system” I thought I’d share this interesting info and see if anyone else knows about it.. the WOC is made in France. Here’s a photo of the new metal plate:
> 
> View attachment 5065680





XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a classic black wallet on chain today for my mom fresh from the boutique, when I went back home I couldn’t find the authenticity card so I immediately contacted my SA, she researched and came back saying that this is a new system, there’s like a metal plate in the bag that has a code and no authenticity card.. it seems that Chanel is phasing out those cards? I think LV already started doing something similar.. She reassured me that my bag arrived today to the boutique and was untouched and that it’s a “new system” I thought I’d share this interesting info and see if anyone else knows about it.. the WOC is made in France. Here’s a photo of the new metal plate:
> 
> View attachment 5065680


I bought a shopping tote from Chanel in Zurich this week and my bag too, has a metal plate with the serial number and no authenticity card. The SA registered this serial number to my personal details and I can access the data via “Chanel&moi”.


----------



## Purrsey

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I bought a shopping tote from Chanel in Zurich this week and my bag too, has a metal plate with the serial number and no authenticity card. The SA registered this serial number to my personal details and I can access the data via “Chanel&moi”.


Some sort of login credentials? This is getting interesting  if it's true that "I can access the data....".


----------



## HoldBackTheRain

I wonder if it could function somewhat like a chip in a dog.  A scan of the chip brings up the owner information but it can be changed if for some reason the dog ownership changes.   I have wondered if there was something like this in place that people don't necessarily know about as a way to combat counterfeits.  I see no reason why ownership can't be changed if the bag is sold.


----------



## LuxuryLover21

HoldBackTheRain said:


> I wonder if it could function somewhat like a chip in a dog.  A scan of the chip brings up the owner information but it can be changed if for some reason the dog ownership changes.   I have wondered if there was something like this in place that people don't necessarily know about as a way to combat counterfeits.  I see no reason why ownership can't be changed if the bag is sold.


The metal plate cannot be scanned. Its been mention before.


----------



## rollingrock

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I bought a shopping tote from Chanel in Zurich this week and my bag too, has a metal plate with the serial number and no authenticity card. The SA registered this serial number to my personal details and I can access the data via “Chanel&moi”.


Interesting! 
im wondering howpeople like me purchase and SA ships to home.How would we know? 
i have been buying 3 bags and none are registered or mention about it


----------



## Ketrets123

this_is_rj said:


> I don't mind the idea of a chip, but why did Chanel have to use an ugly plate. Not sure how big it is, but it doesn't look that small or thin to me. Plus looks like aged metal. I know it is probably silly to care, but I just don't like the look of it. Why didn't they hide it like LV.


----------



## Ketrets123

whiteswan1010 said:


> I liked the serial card system.  It's hard to replicate.  They change the rainbow like colors of the cards and numbering is always different.
> 
> I hope the plate is at least where you can't see it.  Its ugly.






it's pretty small 1cmx2cm for classic double flap which can't be removed compare to hologram stickers. unfortunately no authenticators are willing to authenticate this RFID so i have mixed feeling on this (there's pros and cons).


----------



## CrazyCool01

Ketrets123 said:


> View attachment 5119496
> View attachment 5119496
> 
> it's pretty small 1cmx2cm for classic double flap which can't be removed compare to hologram stickers. unfortunately no authenticators are willing to authenticate this RFID so i have mixed feeling on this (there's pros and cons).


I agree, very easy to fake the new bags. am sure these authenticity cards and hologram stickers were not the only means to authenticate earlier but they provide peace of mind.

Given there are super fakes!


----------



## mrsking2

I just got this new medium classic and it's the first one I've received with the plate...didn't even realize it had a code until I read this thread!


----------



## fashionpassion7

rollingrock said:


> Interesting!
> im wondering howpeople like me purchase and SA ships to home.How would we know?
> i have been buying 3 bags and none are registered or mention about it



There is actually a website link they should provide you where you go in and register with your personal information (name, email address) and then it asks for the serial number. It then looks the item up by your serial number and voila, you are registered!


----------



## Newbie2016

Has anyone in the US been provided with a link or any such instructions to register?   I was not told anything particular...but ofcourse I have the code on my receipts.


----------



## rollingrock

fashionpassion7 said:


> There is actually a website link they should provide you where you go in and register with your personal information (name, email address) and then it asks for the serial number. It then looks the item up by your serial number and voila, you are registered!


Interested!
I didn’t offer any info like that!


----------



## rollingrock

Newbie2016 said:


> Has anyone in the US been provided with a link or any such instructions to register?   I was not told anything particular...but ofcourse I have the code on my receipts.


I don’t even have any code!


----------



## sizz

I got a 19 from 21a recently and the SA gave me a QR code to scan and we registered the bag at the store. I only had to put my name and serial code in. Then the next day I received an email with a link which shows me a pic of the bag, the serial number, material, model, date of purchase and expiration date of the warranty size etc. It‘s a pretty solid way to authenticate bags tbh, given that resellers would provide the link etc, definitely makes it harder for resellers to resell and prove authenticity though, but safer than card imho


----------



## Newbie2016

sizz said:


> I got a 19 from 21a recently and the SA gave me a QR code to scan and we registered the bag at the store. I only had to put my name and serial code in. Then the next day I received an email with a link which shows me a pic of the bag, the serial number, material, model, date of purchase and expiration date of the warranty size etc. It‘s a pretty solid way to authenticate bags tbh, given that resellers would provide the link etc, definitely makes it harder for resellers to resell and prove authenticity though, but safer than card imho



Guessing this is not in the US?  I haven't  yet heard of anyone going through an online registration in the US...

If it is the US...would love to know if it was standalone or Dept. store?  

Wonder if like most of their policies Chanel will implement this in some hap hazard fashion...


----------



## IzzyPurses

Newbie2016 said:


> Has anyone in the US been provided with a link or any such instructions to register?   I was not told anything particular...but ofcourse I have the code on my receipts.



I purchased a bag with a microchip on Saturday and specifically asked if I needed to register or do anything and the sales associate said “no.” Perhaps she did it for me, but told me there was nothing for me to do.


----------



## CrazyCool01

IzzyPurses said:


> I purchased a bag with a microchip on Saturday and specifically asked if I needed to register or do anything and the sales associate said “no.” Perhaps she did it for me, but told me there was nothing for me to do.


looks like the system is not the same across countries..


----------



## Purrsey

I guess we just need to wait and see on someone's first report here if she were to bring her metal plated bag to Chanel for repair.


----------



## Purrsey

~ double post


----------



## sizz

Newbie2016 said:


> Guessing this is not in the US?  I haven't  yet heard of anyone going through an online registration in the US...
> 
> If it is the US...would love to know if it was standalone or Dept. store?
> 
> Wonder if like most of their policies Chanel will implement this in some hap hazard fashion...


This was in Europe..


----------



## luxinfl

I just took out my bag tonight and couldn’t find the card either. I thought it got lost. I too have the stamp block. I’m glad I found this post. I was like how did I lose it? LV did the same as well. I keep my authenticity cards but I know many misplace. Thanks for posting.


----------



## eunice1200

CrazyCool01 said:


> looks like the system is not the same across countries..



This concerns me because with no consistent procedure the resale market of Chanel bags is going to be the wild Wild West. I guess there’s always the option of sending a bag in for spa service to know for sure it’s authentic, but it would be preferable to get that peace of mind prior to purchase…


----------



## Annabella4

I bought a 19 yesterday and was looking for a card as well. My SA did explain de Chanel & Moi programme to me, but did not explicitly mention that there would be no more card. I did have to scan a QR code, filled in a (small) form, including the number on the plate and now I will receive confirmation next week ( I live in Northern Europe btw ) 
I‘m glad i found this thread, was worrying I lost the card already right after unboxing!


----------



## Gabel

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a classic black wallet on chain today for my mom fresh from the boutique, when I went back home I couldn’t find the authenticity card so I immediately contacted my SA, she researched and came back saying that this is a new system, there’s like a metal plate in the bag that has a code and no authenticity card.. it seems that Chanel is phasing out those cards? I think LV already started doing something similar.. She reassured me that my bag arrived today to the boutique and was untouched and that it’s a “new system” I thought I’d share this interesting info and see if anyone else knows about it.. the WOC is made in France. Here’s a photo of the new metal plate:
> 
> View attachment 5065680


Hi! Quick question - does it still have the serial number Sticker in the bag?


----------



## XCCX

Gabel said:


> Hi! Quick question - does it still have the serial number Sticker in the bag?


It doesn’t


----------



## Gabel

XCCX said:


> It doesn’t


Hahaha that’s what I thought! A pretty big reseller on IG is telling me since yesterday that a bag I laid eyes on would be brand new from the boutique but doesn’t come with the card anymore as it has the number written inside the bag and then sends me a pic of the old serial number sticker . I kind of tried asking politely if they are kidding me. So they again assured me this would be accurate. No comment or whatsoever on the metal plate.
You can’t make s*** up.


----------



## XCCX

Gabel said:


> Hahaha that’s what I thought! A pretty big reseller on IG is telling me since yesterday that a bag I laid eyes on would be brand new from the boutique but doesn’t come with the card anymore as it has the number written inside the bag and then sends me a pic of the old serial number sticker . I kind of tried asking politely if they are kidding me. So they again assured me this would be accurate. No comment or whatsoever on the metal plate.
> You can’t make s*** up.


Could it be brand new from boutique but from an older season?


----------



## Gabel

XCCX said:


> Could it be brand new from boutique but from an older season?


But wouldn't it still come with the Card?


----------



## XCCX

Gabel said:


> But wouldn't it still come with the Card?


Yes ofcourse it should ….


----------



## Gabel

XCCX said:


> Yes ofcourse it should ….


That’s what they were trying to tell me - it wouldn’t . 


Hello, hope you are well 
so the card is not missing. This is just the way they do it now. The serial number is written inside of the bag as I showed you in the picture I sent.


----------



## Purrsey

Had to edit my post as I just read the last post. 

Can't believe i read that. Roll eyes.


----------



## Gabel

Purrsey said:


> Maybe what the reseller meant is it did come with card but it's not available/lost now? If it's a big reseller, I don't think they are that "ignorant". Just speculating.


Sorry the: hello part of my previous message is from them.


----------



## Purrsey

Gabel said:


> Sorry the: hello part of my previous message is from them.
> 
> View attachment 5142899


I am sorry as I missed out your post (I've edited my previous post . ).


----------



## Gabel

Purrsey said:


> I am sorry as I missed out your post (I've edited my previous post . ).


I didn’t see your post


----------



## Purrsey

This is getting exciting. Please keep us updated. lol.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Gabel said:


> Sorry the: hello part of my previous message is from them.
> 
> View attachment 5142899


i dont know what to make out of it .. is it because the reseller's lack of knowledge or is the reseller selling fake ?  these days with the metal plate we got to be very careful as it is easy to fake


----------



## Gabel

CrazyCool01 said:


> i dont know what to make out of it .. is it because the reseller's lack of knowledge or is the reseller selling fake ?  these days with the metal plate we got to be very careful as it is easy to fake


This particular reseller has over 560k followers … you would really hope they know the business.


----------



## Gabel

It’s getting better … just received this. I don’t even know what to answer anymore.


----------



## Gabel

Okay … I got a little angry.


----------



## khill

Gabel said:


> Okay … I got a little angry.


WOW that's awful service


----------



## Purrsey

Gabel said:


> Okay … I got a little angry.


Seller apparently thought she could kid you. 

Did she now block you ? ;p


----------



## Gabel

Not blocked yet. Haha! But they have multiple accounts.


----------



## Purrsey

It'll be a great read on this TGIF on this drama.


----------



## onceinawhile

I removed, without think too much, the protective sticker on top of the new metal place with the serial number. Should I not have done so..:S?


----------



## Mzslil07

I bought a classic flap at the CDG on Saturday and there wasn’t an authenticity card. They created an account with Chanel and Moi then sent the details and unique serial number for the bag.


----------



## wearawishbone

Great thread. After reading through everyone's comments, I decided to call customer service as I've just purchased a Small classic flap via Chanel at Saks Fifth NYC. I was not prompted to register the bag.  CS said the SA would automatically register you for the 5 yr warranty however, I should contact the SA at Saks to ensure she in fact attached my details to the bag and kicked off the 5yr warranty aka Chanel & Moi. I'll report back as to the process. I have not used the bag yet but yes, the chip is in an unfortunate spot.


----------



## Newbie2016

wearawishbone said:


> Great thread. After reading through everyone's comments, I decided to call customer service as I've just purchased a Small classic flap via Chanel at Saks Fifth NYC. I was not prompted to register the bag.  CS said the SA would automatically register you for the 5 yr warranty however, I should contact the SA at Saks to ensure she in fact attached my details to the bag and kicked off the 5yr warranty aka Chanel & Moi. I'll report back as to the process. I have not used the bag yet but yes, the chip is in an unfortunate spot.


I have a feeling US boutiques/dept stores are either doing this automatically or not doing anything and relying on the purchase history/profile.  

The serial number is on the receipts so there is a record I guess.
Chanel‘s policies are almost never uniformly applied!


----------



## shirleysangel

lallybelle said:


> LOL I got my first bag with the plate and I had forgotten all about it, so I went crazy looking for the card.


Same! Even texted my SA and she told me about the plate!


----------



## itsjudicious

Does anyone know if the bag need to be registered to you in order to use the warranty? What if you bought the bag from a sourcer?


----------



## Clb09

I think the point of Chanel going this route is to potentially limit the reselling market because there's no way for the resellers to provide the confidence to customers that the bag is authentic, unless through traditional means of looking at CC logo, font type, stitching, chain size, etc. Unless the reseller has an "in" with the Chanel system and is able to check the serial on the metal plate.


----------



## wearawishbone

Update: spoke to my SA at Saks she’s saying the warranty is only in blk flaps??? Makes no sense. I see my Chanel SA next week so I’ll get to the bottom of it


----------



## showgratitude

When I purchased my bag, the SA asked me some information and registered it automatically.  


itsjudicious said:


> Does anyone know if the bag need to be registered to you in order to use the warranty? What if you bought the bag from a sourcer?


----------



## boy09

Does anyone know if Valentino is using RFID in their bags?? They are no longer placing serial numbers in the bags.  Some people say they’re using RFID instead?  Does anyone know this for sure??


----------



## wavehi1007

Are the new serial numbers all a combo of letters and numbers? I just got my first bag and the plate has letters and numbers and I always thought Chanel serial numbers were all numbers.


----------



## Purrsey

wavehi1007 said:


> Are the new serial numbers all a combo of letters and numbers? I just got my first bag and the plate has letters and numbers and I always thought Chanel serial numbers were all numbers.



This is a brand new system; no relation to the old serial number on hologram/card. 

The new plate can be alphanumeric or purely alphabets only (as far as I've seen till now).


----------



## katlina

I finally had the chance to check out the plates as well in store and have the lovely store manager explain them to me. Here is what she said and I would like to share:


The plates are not microchips it’s just a metal plate that is plated with real gold and a a serial number that is a combination of letters and numbers.

The sticker on top is just protective you can remove it.

not only do they now use these plates because people keep misplacing the cards or losing the stickers or to combat counterfeits it is also because people handle the items ****ty in store:
When people try out bags they somehow misplace cards, rip out the stickers (by accident or on purpose) or the cards get mixed up if clients try numerous items. the administration work to keep the cards and bags in order is massive - I have seen how some clients try on INSANE amount of items....


The warranty is extended when you register for the new Chanel et moi club and is FOR ALL BAGS.

the new serial numbers are now listed on receipts as well!

mind blown.


----------



## Lulumelons

O.K! but how do you tell the collection series and roughly what year the bag is made in? Or how can we tell the plates are real/fakes (fake bags sure to follow suit)

I hope someone can tell us.


----------



## umamanikam

Lulumelons said:


> O.K! but how do you tell the collection series and roughly what year the bag is made in? Or how can we tell the plates are real/fakes (fake bags sure to follow suit)
> 
> I hope someone can tell us.


I bought a new bag few weeks back and I had to put my details in the Chanel et moi club .There they have a code that is generated .If it's real ,I enter my details and the code with bag ,leather and all details of bag comes up .when buying the seller should be able to give the details I assume ,that way you know the bag is real ,plus I guess the store will have it as well .


----------



## onceinawhile

katlina said:


> I finally had the chance to check out the plates as well in store and have the lovely store manager explain them to me. Here is what she said and I would like to share:
> 
> 
> The plates are not microchips it’s just a metal plate that is plated with real gold and a a serial number that is a combination of letters and numbers.
> 
> The sticker on top is just protective you can remove it.
> 
> not only do they now use these plates because people keep misplacing the cards or losing the stickers or to combat counterfeits it is also because people handle the items ****ty in store:
> When people try out bags they somehow misplace cards, rip out the stickers (by accident or on purpose) or the cards get mixed up if clients try numerous items. the administration work to keep the cards and bags in order is massive - I have seen how some clients try on INSANE amount of items....
> 
> 
> The warranty is extended when you register for the new Chanel et moi club and is FOR ALL BAGS.
> 
> the new serial numbers are now listed on receipts as well!
> 
> mind blown.


Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## StephyLe

I just bought a boy bag from the boutique in Vancouver and I don't see the plate's serial number on the receipt and was never asked to register or scan some QR code.... is this normal for anyone who recently purchased from the boutique in Canada?


----------



## Dannadrew

I’m curious about the new chip ca preloved. Hubby says buy new as in 10 yrs price difference won’t be an issue and preloved is very expensive now. Maybe he’s right? Do u think the preloved will go away?


----------



## Lookelou

HOw does this all work if I buy the bag preloved (and it has the chip)?  Is the warranty still valid because it is attached to the specific bag?  or, more concerning- is the purchase of this bag registered to the previous owner/ the person that bought the bag from the boutique originally?  I am more concerned with the later- that the ownership of the bag is attached to the original purchaser!!!???


----------



## kaixin05

are the classic flap bags bought this year from the boutique also included on microchip / rfid / no more auth card?


----------



## lallybelle

kaixin05 said:


> are the classic flap bags bought this year from the boutique also included on microchip / rfid / no more auth card?



Starting from 21A season.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Lookelou said:


> HOw does this all work if I buy the bag preloved (and it has the chip)?  Is the warranty still valid because it is attached to the specific bag?  or, more concerning- is the purchase of this bag registered to the previous owner/ the person that bought the bag from the boutique originally?  I am more concerned with the later- that the ownership of the bag is attached to the original purchaser!!!???


Yes agreed! Am scared Chanel will eventually say “warranty only for original owners” - their new way is  cutting off resellers and if they say warranty only for original owners then people will buy less pre loved (with chip) !

just my opinion!


----------



## ka3na20

kaixin05 said:


> are the classic flap bags bought this year from the boutique also included on microchip / rfid / no more auth card?



I bought a classic beige last June with the new metal plate. I also just bought a classic woc yesterday with the metal plate.


----------



## sweetandspoiled

I just bought a 21A CCH off FP so it has this metal plate (threw me for a loop)... I'll find out tomorrow if original receipt is included but if it's not - should I just go up to an SA and ask them to check if original owner initiated a 'change of ownership' or perhaps never registered in the first place? would they turn me away.

I guess I care more about confirming authenticity than about 5 year warranty


----------



## CrazyCool01

sweetandspoiled said:


> I just bought a 21A CCH off FP so it has this metal plate (threw me for a loop)... I'll find out tomorrow if original receipt is included but if it's not - should I just go up to an SA and ask them to check if original owner initiated a 'change of ownership' or perhaps never registered in the first place? would they turn me away.
> 
> I guess I care more about confirming authenticity than about 5 year warranty


Please keep us posted how you go with your SA


----------



## penelopejames

umamanikam said:


> I bought a new bag few weeks back and I had to put my details in the Chanel et moi club .There they have a code that is generated .If it's real ,I enter my details and the code with bag ,leather and all details of bag comes up .when buying the seller should be able to give the details I assume ,that way you know the bag is real ,plus I guess the store will have it as well .



Can you share the website for the Chanel et moi club?  I purchased a Classic Flap with the metal plate in June and I was never asked to register.


----------



## umamanikam

penelopejames said:


> Can you share the website for the Chanel et moi club?  I purchased a Classic Flap with the metal plate in June and I was never asked to register.





			https://fashion-chaneletmoi.chanel.com/login/BaH1TjkaxuDE2kpaxNHAEs/fb36b857-f511-11eb-97e0-c3844cf1d24b


----------



## shoelahver

Just curious, does anyone have any tips on keeping the plate from scratching your phone?


----------



## luvHermes2

Hello lovelies, quick question about the authenticity card situation. I visited the boutique for a jumbo today and it still had an authenticity card instead of a metal plate. That’s all good but the code on the authenticity card was 25XXXXXX, which refers to 2018??? Does the jumbos go by a different date code system or is this boutique bag actually 2 years old


----------



## CrazyCool01

luvHermes2 said:


> Hello lovelies, quick question about the authenticity card situation. I visited the boutique for a jumbo today and it still had an authenticity card instead of a metal plate. That’s all good but the code on the authenticity card was 25XXXXXX, which refers to 2018??? Does the jumbos go by a different date code system or is this boutique bag actually 2 years old


Bag is actually 2 years old


----------



## apricus

Hi, guys! I bought a new cch in September but my SA didn’t mention anything about registering it with Chanel et moi. Should I reach out? I know some SA have said you don’t have to register but I’d like to make sure I’m not missing anything. TIA


----------



## Mandy3399

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> Other brands like the LMVH group, Prada, Cartier etc have trialled the Aura technology too. It’s run by Microsoft so i think all brands are going with Aura at the moment. More details: https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/fash...xplored-louis-vuitton-prada-and-cartier-fight
> 
> 
> If only Chanel has access to the system, I wonder how second hand buyers can be reassured they’re getting the real deal...I guess it’s a bit like now how they have to trust the authentication process.


Why is there warranty? For the micro chip?


----------



## ang3line

Hi! I bought a black medium Boy from the Chanel store last week but my bag still came with the authenticity card and hologram sticker inside (serial number starts with 31XXX...) instead of the metal plate. Could it mean that the bag is possibly from an "older" stock prior to April'21?


----------



## ashin121

ang3line said:


> Hi! I bought a black medium Boy from the Chanel store last week but my bag still came with the authenticity card and hologram sticker inside (serial number starts with 31XXX...) instead of the metal plate. Could it mean that the bag is possibly from an "older" stock prior to April'21?


It could be. But I love the serial number and card.  Kinda miss those.  
It really doesn't matter if it's an "older" stock if you love it.. alot of people have scored on older models from like 3 years ago that was sitting in the back of the store.  As long as it's in excellent condition and you love it, I'd keep it


----------



## ang3line

ashin121 said:


> It could be. But I love the serial number and card.  Kinda miss those.
> It really doesn't matter if it's an "older" stock if you love it.. alot of people have scored on older models from like 3 years ago that was sitting in the back of the store.  As long as it's in excellent condition and you love it, I'd keep it


Thank you! I do really love it!


----------



## ashin121

ang3line said:


> Thank you! I do really love it!


It sounds like a keeper! Yea people found colors that are hard to find in the back like that. Congrats!


----------



## Jenita143

sadly, i've already seen fake bags with this "microchip." It's even harder to authenticate them now


----------



## BrandSnob

Jenita143 said:


> sadly, i've already seen fake bags with this "microchip." It's even harder to authenticate them now


Well it’s easy for chanel bc the microchips on fakes won’t be in their blockchain. I wouldn’t risk buying pre loved these days with these microchips. Honestly nobody can guarantee authenticity now other than the brand itself. Same goes for Lv


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone been able to scan the microchip on a 19 bag using the NFC app? It works for my LVs but I can't seem to scan the chip on my 19 bag. Thank you


----------



## jsmile

No microchips or  "chips". Metal plate with a number. For all we know these numbers could rub off one day too.


----------



## ninasuthinee

XCCX said:


> It is interesting that SLGs still have cards..
> 
> View attachment 5109208


May I ask if there is a holo sticker inside?


----------



## XCCX

ninasuthinee said:


> May I ask if there is a holo sticker inside?


I didn’t buy a SLG myself recently but I’m positive there is..


----------



## ka3na20

ninasuthinee said:


> May I ask if there is a holo sticker inside?



Just bought a classic flap cardholder yesterday with card and holo sticker, as far as I know wocs and bags are the ones that has been changed to metal plates. Bought a classic woc, classic flap and chanel 19 this year all with metal plates.


----------



## sweetandspoiled

CrazyCool01 said:


> Please keep us posted how you go with your SA



It did not go well when I took that pre-loved Coco handle to the AZ Neiman Chanel - which funny enough was just downstairs from the Fashionphile pick up. I had to tell them it was from Fashionphile and they seemed really apprehensive at first, claimed to not be able to scan the metal plate due to lack of technology. Eventually they warmed up, asked to hold the bag and said it looked good, were complimenting it. So, I suppose they gave me comfort and indirectly authenticated it. I ended up returning the Coco handle (just wasn't in love with the caviar) - BUT

Fast forward to this week (3 months later), I saw a lambskin medium CF in Chicago's Neiman Chanel store so had snag. This time, the SA said she CAN scan the metal plate at any time and it is tied to my account/info 

Maybe the AZ Neiman didn't have a scanner at that time? Something makes me think they just didn't want to scan it for me though


----------



## cocolover93

sweetandspoiled said:


> It did not go well when I took that pre-loved Coco handle to the AZ Neiman Chanel - which funny enough was just downstairs from the Fashionphile pick up. I had to tell them it was from Fashionphile and they seemed really apprehensive at first, claimed to not be able to scan the metal plate due to lack of technology. Eventually they warmed up, asked to hold the bag and said it looked good, were complimenting it. So, I suppose they gave me comfort and indirectly authenticated it. I ended up returning the Coco handle (just wasn't in love with the caviar) - BUT
> 
> Fast forward to this week (3 months later), I saw a lambskin medium CF in Chicago's Neiman Chanel store so had snag. This time, the SA said she CAN scan the metal plate at any time and it is tied to my account/info
> 
> Maybe the AZ Neiman didn't have a scanner at that time? Something makes me think they just didn't want to scan it for me though


This is very interesting! I am buying from a personal shopper and planning to bring the bag to the local boutique to scan it as well. (or to look it up in the system somehow). Was so curious if anyone on this group had done this before and came across your post. Hmm.... I hope my experience will not be too bad, given I have bought several items with this SA from the boutique.


----------



## cocolover93

LoveDB@SH said:


> That I don't know...  will try to ask my SA


Did u get get a chance to ask your SA? Is it scannable at the boutique?


----------



## ive_flipped

I am curious too if you were able to get the SA to scan at the boutique


----------



## coppalondon

apricus said:


> Hi, guys! I bought a new cch in September but my SA didn’t mention anything about registering it with Chanel et moi. Should I reach out? I know some SA have said you don’t have to register but I’d like to make sure I’m not missing anything. TIA



Hey I'm in the same position - did you end up registering with Chanel et moi / is it necessary?


----------



## LilyLA

The Waikiki boutique mentioned to me that the plate is really just a decorative plate with unique serial number. It doesn’t scan. What’s scannable is the RFID code on the price tag. Based on what I read in other places, that tag gets scanned along the supply chain so there’s a history of where the bag is from manufacture to the actual back room of a retail store. I imagine it also gets scanned when the bag moves from one store to another. But that’s the only thing scannable. The serial number on the plate is registered to a customer profile but you can’t wave a scanner over it to pull up the information. The SA would have to look up the code on the bag.


----------



## Journe

Do you prefer chanel microchip or authenticity card + holo sticker?

I heard from SA that they are able to check the authenticity of the microchip chanel in the boutique.... So is this true?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Journe said:


> Do you prefer chanel microchip or authenticity card + holo sticker?
> 
> I heard from SA that they are able to check the authenticity of the microchip chanel in the boutique.... So is this true?


It is not micro chip , chanel is lazy it is just a metal plate with number engraved


----------



## platanoparty

Yeah sadly even with price increases it’s just a piece of metal with a number.

for me personally I miss the old cards and holograms. Somehow it felt more special but moreso I think the new set up is ugly and takes too much space in my bag. If it was flat I wouldn’t be that mad but it occasionally catches and without any technology, it feels useless and irritating. That said it does sound like it will make it harder to replicate / easier to authenticate for now


----------



## Orjian

platanoparty said:


> Yeah sadly even with price increases it’s just a piece of metal with a number.
> 
> for me personally I miss the old cards and holograms. Somehow it felt more special but moreso I think the new set up is ugly and takes too much space in my bag. If it was flat I wouldn’t be that mad but it occasionally catches and without any technology, it feels useless and irritating. That said it does sound like it will make it harder to replicate / easier to authenticate for now



not trying to scare you. I was about to buy a BNIB fr reseller and i chance upon info of a superfake that has the microchip.


----------



## tomiisinoyee

cocolover93 said:


> This is very interesting! I am buying from a personal shopper and planning to bring the bag to the local boutique to scan it as well. (or to look it up in the system somehow). Was so curious if anyone on this group had done this before and came across your post. Hmm.... I hope my experience will not be too bad, given I have bought several items with this SA from the boutique.


Totally interested in what happens!


----------



## Sakurai888

Orjian said:


> not trying to scare you. I was about to buy a BNIB fr reseller and i chance upon info of a superfake that has the microchip.


They already made the duplicate?!  i read previous posts that even the metal plate is not able to scan. Why on earth they have to attach a metal plate there if in the end they just need the code? I can't see any difference then with the sticker and authenticity card aside from a more centralized system

I also don't get some views that it would be harder to resell? If the microchip serves its function as 'hard to cheat' authentication tool then it'd be great since lesser risk of counterfeit, doesn't it?  I've never heard that when you buy preloved bag, you'd request the seller personal ID to match with the name in the invoice  that's just unreasonable and unheard of

Still want to know more info of the microchip, what kind of technology they use and how to scan/use it?


----------



## Sakurai888

Jenita143 said:


> sadly, i've already seen fake bags with this "microchip." It's even harder to authenticate them now



Could the microchip be brought to the boutique and getting scanned? And by scan, i mean the metal plate not just inputting the code to the system. I think that's what the metal microchip plate should serve


----------



## Anysia

Sakurai888 said:


> Could the microchip be brought to the boutique and getting scanned? And by scan, i mean the metal plate not just inputting the code to the system. I think that's what the metal microchip plate should serve


It is not a microchip. It is simply a metal plate with a number on it. They can't scan it. They told me that there were several issues with the authenticity cards: lost by clients and sometimes exchanged (not on purpose) by stuff when they presented multiple bags.


----------



## Sakurai888

Anysia said:


> It is not a microchip. It is simply a metal plate with a number on it. They can't scan it. They told me that there were several issues with the authenticity cards: lost by clients and sometimes exchanged (not on purpose) by stuff when they presented multiple bags.


Unbelievable, but just 1 page back, i've read someone's post. When she bought the bag from reseller (Fashionpile), the SA said the plate is just a metal, could not be scanned BUT guess when she bought directly from the boutique , the SA said she could scan it  

Now has anyone tried to scan it?


----------



## bergafer3

What happens if you buy from a personal shopper or say fashionphile? Does it null and void the 5 year warranty since it’s not in your name?


----------



## whitedollx

Hmm so it seems that I can’t authenticate my bag if I buy it 2nd hand/reseller, that’s quite difficult isn’t it?


----------



## VintageCC

I am a vintage buyer. I saw Chanel microchip bag and was not keen at all bcos only Chanel can scan the bags to check for us, but why should Chanel do it for us? There is no financial benefit in doing so.

Some Youtubers mentioned that Chanel may themselves open a resale shop for clients whom want to sell their used bags. This may be good news? As potential buyers can guarantee that the bags they bought are authentic. The uncertainty is - how much these resale bags will be priced? I guess the resale price won't be far from the retail ones from the boutique.

The microchip enables it easier to fake Chanel bags in the second hand market (not under Chanel's resale boutique) since only Chanel can scan for us. This will increase the value of the bags with holograms and authenticity cards as buyers would rather have a peace of mind. However with time, vintage bags may lost their authenticity cards and holograms come off, this  will also result in price increase for vintage bags in full set.

There will be 2 sections of the resale market-Chanel resale boutique VS the general resellers eg Fashionphile, TRR etc. Many buyers will sell their bags at the general resellers' as Chanel can track down buyers' information, found out you are a frequent flipper at the Chanel resale boutique you may have trouble acquiring new bags. This in turn drive up the price for bags with holograms and authenticity cards again. 

The above is just a guess. But right now I still prefer a peace of mind with hologram and authenticity card.


----------



## bergafer3

VintageCC said:


> I am a vintage buyer. I saw Chanel microchip bag and was not keen at all bcos only Chanel can scan the bags to check for us, but why should Chanel do it for us? There is no financial benefit in doing so.
> 
> Some Youtubers mentioned that Chanel may themselves open a resale shop for clients whom want to sell their used bags. This may be good news? As potential buyers can guarantee that the bags they bought are authentic. The uncertainty is - how much these resale bags will be priced? I guess the resale price won't be far from the retail ones from the boutique.
> 
> The microchip enables it easier to fake Chanel bags in the second hand market (not under Chanel's resale boutique) since only Chanel can scan for us. This will increase the value of the bags with holograms and authenticity cards as buyers would rather have a peace of mind. However with time, vintage bags may lost their authenticity cards and holograms come off, this  will also result in price increase for vintage bags in full set.
> 
> There will be 2 sections of the resale market-Chanel resale boutique VS the general resellers eg Fashionphile, TRR etc. Many buyers will sell their bags at the general resellers' as Chanel can track down buyers' information, found out you are a frequent flipper at the Chanel resale boutique you may have trouble acquiring new bags. This in turn drive up the price for bags with holograms and authenticity cards again.
> 
> The above is just a guess. But right now I still prefer a peace of mind with hologram and authenticity card.


Apparently it’s not a microchip it’s just a plaque with a code that they can type in. There’s no scanning. I saw I think her name is zeko,  she authenticates using a microscope on the engraved plaques.


----------



## VintageCC

bergafer3 said:


> Apparently it’s not a microchip it’s just a plaque with a code that they can type in. There’s no scanning. I saw I think her name is zeko, she authenticates using a microscope on the engraved plaques.


Thanks for the useful information. Do you think data will be lost if Chanel's blockchain system break down or if its been hacked?


----------



## bergafer3

VintageCC said:


> Thanks for the useful information. Do you think data will be lost if Chanel's blockchain system break down or if its been hacked?


That’s a great question, I don’t know. Time will tell, Technology is always changing so I prefer the old way better.  I did just buy from fashionphile a 2021 bag with the plaque. I looked up on chanel.com the Chanel and Moi 5 year warranty and you have to have the sales receipt that has the code on it. so I don’t understand the point of the blockchain stuff if you still Need a receipt, shouldn’t that just be in the system?


----------



## VintageCC

bergafer3 said:


> That’s a great question, I don’t know. Time will tell, Technology is always changing so I prefer the old way better.  I did just buy from fashionphile a 2021 bag with the plaque. I looked up on chanel.com the Chanel and Moi 5 year warranty and you have to have the sales receipt that has the code on it. so I don’t understand the point of the blockchain stuff if you still Need a receipt, shouldn’t that just be in the system?


I guess the microchipped bag will only benefit its original owner whom kept her receipt, if one day should she need to repair her bag.

Only Chanel is able to scan the plaque to retrieve information, so I guess the Zeko authenticator can only verify the authenticity of the bag by the craftmanship of the bag and the plaque?  Eventually authentication by a 3rd party is still the same as in the past-through visual inspection and feeling of the material.

But if one day the data inside the plaque is lost, then how? There will not be any recourse for the buyers to prove its authenticity? I still feel safer having black and white hard copy in hand (hologram and authenticity card).


----------



## Jacsxcc

bergafer3 said:


> That’s a great question, I don’t know. Time will tell, Technology is always changing so I prefer the old way better.  I did just buy from fashionphile a 2021 bag with the plaque. I looked up on chanel.com the Chanel and Moi 5 year warranty and you have to have the sales receipt that has the code on it. so I don’t understand the point of the blockchain stuff if you still Need a receipt, shouldn’t that just be in the system?


My Chanel SA , told me when you purchase your new bag the registration to Chanel & Moi can only be done at the moment of purchase. If you purchase another bag you will have to register on the same day.
You do not need to the sales receipt as once registered they have your details of the bag and where you purchased and it is registered to you only & can't be transferred.


----------



## Jacsxcc

VintageCC said:


> I guess the microchipped bag will only benefit its original owner whom kept her receipt, if one day should she need to repair her bag.
> 
> Only Chanel is able to scan the plaque to retrieve information, so I guess the Zeko authenticator can only verify the authenticity of the bag by the craftmanship of the bag and the plaque?  Eventually authentication by a 3rd party is still the same as in the past-through visual inspection and feeling of the material.
> 
> But if one day the data inside the plaque is lost, then how? There will not be any recourse for the buyers to prove its authenticity? I still feel safer having black and white hard copy in hand (hologram and authenticity card).


My Chanel SA , told me when you purchase your new bag the registration to Chanel & Moi can only be done at the moment of purchase. If you purchase another bag you will have to register on the same day.
You do not need to the sales receipt as once registered they have your details of the bag and where you purchased and it is registered to you only & can't be transferred.


----------



## emmeline22

Hello, I would like to ask about Chanel authenticity cards, if they still come with some new items? I’ve recently purchased several bags but only mini flap and WOC and (as expected) there was no plastic card included. But I received many questions asking me about the card since apparently one seller has recently bought a black caviar WOC and it comes with a card, also the Classic flaps and apparently Heart bags? Can someone please share their buying experience and if they received a black authenticity card? 

Thank you


----------



## umamanikam

If i am not mistaken small slgs including Wocs come with card


----------



## emmeline22

umamanikam said:


> If i am not mistaken small slgs including Wocs come with card


I’ve recently purchased two different WOC in Germany and both came with metal plate


----------



## B4GBuff

I just got a black medium cf caviar and that had no card, it has the chip. Along with it I got a zip top card case and that did have a card.


----------



## citykitty24

I have purchased two bags since December 2021, and both had the chip (no card.) However, the couple of SLGs I purchased both came with authenticity cards.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

There is an existing thread with a lot of information on plate versus card. You can check it out for more details.






						No more authenticity cards?
					

Hi!  I bought a classic black wallet on chain today for my mom fresh from the boutique, when I went back home I couldn’t find the authenticity card so I immediately contacted my SA, she researched and came back saying that this is a new system, there’s like a metal plate in the bag that has a...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lifewithcoco

emmeline22 said:


> Hello, I would like to ask about Chanel authenticity cards, if they still come with some new items? I’ve recently purchased several bags but only mini flap and WOC and (as expected) there was no plastic card included. But I received many questions asking me about the card since apparently one seller has recently bought a black caviar WOC and it comes with a card, also the Classic flaps and apparently Heart bags? Can someone please share their buying experience and if they received a black authenticity card?
> 
> Thank you


Bought a WOC last Dec, comes with metal plate already. Maybe you check the series of your WOC if it's older series (that is stocked by the boutique) can still come with a card...


----------



## MeBagaholic

Chipped bags bought preloved, will the boutique scan it for you?


----------



## VintageCC

MeBagaholic said:


> Chipped bags bought preloved, will the boutique scan it for you?


Don't think so. Chanel boutique dislike preloved market.


----------



## xox.lacherie

So bottom line is, the microchip isn't really a scannable chip, and it's just a fancy piece of metal? Darn, well that doesn't really give any peace of mind, even if I were to take a pre-loved bag to an authenticator. And even then, I have to wonder how accurate is visual inspection of the microchip...


----------



## Keij

I’m just wondering if anyone has brought their chanel bag with microchip to a Chanel boutique and have it scanned? It’s been months since they released the microchip thing but there aren’t many information on how we can have these bags authenticated. I have recently bought mine from a personal shopper and even if i received the entire package that comes with the bag, I was hoping to have it authenticated since I heard even superfakes have chips now. Please share any experience/information about this, if you have heard any. Thanks!


----------



## Anysia

It is not a microchip. It is a simple metal plate with a number on it. But on the invoice the number on the metal plate is mentioned therefore it is important that you get the invoice with the bag. As far as I know that was not the case before.


----------



## VintageCC

Anysia said:


> It is not a microchip. It is a simple metal plate with a number on it. But on the invoice the number on the metal plate is mentioned therefore it is important that you get the invoice with the bag. As far as I know that was not the case before.


That means the authenticity card is now "replace" by the invoice? while the metal plate "acts like" the hologram sticker? So if buying the new Chanel bag secondhand, has to have both, if not resale value be affected?


----------



## purly

Years ago I bought a Burberry purse that has some sort of RFID in it or something. I'm told that if I take it to any boutique in London, they can scan it and it will show facts about the purse. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Anysia

VintageCC said:


> That means the authenticity card is now "replace" by the invoice? while the metal plate "acts like" the hologram sticker? So if buying the new Chanel bag secondhand, has to have both, if not resale value be affected?


If I would consider buying something preloved than I would always ask for the invoice. With both it it easier to proof.


----------



## sassification

CrazyCool01 said:


> Yes agreed! Am scared Chanel will eventually say “warranty only for original owners” - their new way is  cutting off resellers and if they say warranty only for original owners then people will buy less pre loved (with chip) !
> 
> just my opinion!



Just thinking , if they do that, ppl may overall buy less bags or whatever (more thinking, less impulse buy) as they are no longer as confident of selling off as before.

At least it would be the case for me, if i know my bags would be hard to resell down the road


----------



## UpTime

Hi all, I haven't bought one in a year or so. Today I got a bag without ID card. Just wondering if they make changes ?


----------



## luxfishin

i can't remember when but no the bag doesn't come with ID card anymore.  there is a small gold metal tag that is attached to the bag instead.


----------



## daisygrl

They switched from authenticity cards to square golden metal tags inside your purse (that can be scanned to verify the authenticity) in June 2021. The code on your metal tag corresponds with the code on the tag attached to the purse.


----------



## UpTime

luxfishin said:


> i can't remember when but no the bag doesn't come with ID card anymore.  there is a small gold metal tag that is attached to the bag instead.


Thank you. I had no idea


----------



## UpTime

daisygrl said:


> They switched from authenticity cards to square golden metal tags inside your purse (that can be scanned to verify the authenticity) in June 2021. The code on your metal tag corresponds with the code on the tag attached to the purse.


Got cha. So I should look for the bag's tag. Lol. I checked and my last purchase was 2020. No wonder.... thank you


----------



## vanvay

Keij said:


> I’m just wondering if anyone has brought their chanel bag with microchip to a Chanel boutique and have it scanned? It’s been months since they released the microchip thing but there aren’t many information on how we can have these bags authenticated. I have recently bought mine from a personal shopper and even if i received the entire package that comes with the bag, I was hoping to have it authenticated since I heard even superfakes have chips now. Please share any experience/information about this, if you have heard any. Thanks!


So true! Even the superfakes have chips now, and i saw video on youtube or somewhere, the superfakes microchip plates looks really identical to the authentic, and btw, it is not a microchip, it is just a metal plate with a code.


----------



## vanvay

platanoparty said:


> Yeah sadly even with price increases it’s just a piece of metal with a number.
> 
> for me personally I miss the old cards and holograms. Somehow it felt more special but moreso I think the new set up is ugly and takes too much space in my bag. If it was flat I wouldn’t be that mad but it occasionally catches and without any technology, it feels useless and irritating. That said it does sound like it will make it harder to replicate / easier to authenticate for now


I don't think it's harder to replicate the look of the metal tags called microchips, many superfakes already made an identical metal tag, that's not surprising, i have one bag with metal tag and now i much prefer chanel bag with holo sticker and auth card


----------



## cheeky23

I just purchased the micro sized BA.. it doesn't have the metal plate but has a sticker with serial number and no authenticity card. I was told that there are no longer authenticity cards with small leather goods. Anyone know why there's a serial number if there isn't a card along with it? Is this something new?


----------



## noisette97

Hi everyone, I am
new to this community but it feels great to be here.
Now to the topic: I recently bought a Small Boy Bag from Vienna store and here’s how the procedure goes in EU. You will see how the authentication becomes 100%.
1. At checkout you have to scan a QR-code tied to that particular purchase with all the details.
2. You have to scan the barcode with your smartphone and fill-in a form for registering your bag. If it is a gift, you can add another person’s details.
3. The invoice comes to your email account a few minutes later.
4. Next day you will be sent an email by Chanel with a specific link to your bag in the Chanel&Moi Club.
5. No personal data is shared at the Chanel&Moi website, you can only find details about the bag.
6. The link can be shared by you with anyone you want to. So when you’re about to buy a pre-loved Chanel with metal plate, you have to ask for this link.
7. Tags may be scannable but my SA told me they need it themselves so don’t give to the buyer any more.

I think anyone can go to a Chanel store within 5 years for warranty; Why couldn’t I ask my husband or mother to help me, right?
But this only works for bags. Chanel doesn’t register your SLGs to the system, you only get a digital invoice (but no card) which is harder to loose.


----------



## oh so chic

Hi there,
I’m considering purchasing a microchipped bag preloved.
If the seller does not have the invoice and the Chanel and moi club login but is having it authenticated through Michelle Jessica - what level of comfort would you have over authenticity? Generally speaking I know the boutique looks down upon resale so I am shy about taking it into a boutique. 

Also, if down the line I decide I want to sell the bag, would you think not having this information would hurt resale? I can’t imagine people giving out their logins to Chanel&moi as it personal information. Not to mention, if registration is not transferable, I’m not sure how useful it would be.


----------



## Yanca

oh so chic said:


> Hi there,
> I’m considering purchasing a microchipped bag preloved.
> If the seller does not have the invoice and the Chanel and moi club login but is having it authenticated through Michelle Jessica - what level of comfort would you have over authenticity? Generally speaking I know the boutique looks down upon resale so I am shy about taking it into a boutique.
> 
> Also, if down the line I decide I want to sell the bag, would you think not having this information would hurt resale? I can’t imagine people giving out their logins to Chanel&moi as it personal information. Not to mention, if registration is not transferable, I’m not sure how useful it would be.


I also had the same dilemma before,  and thought I would never go the reseller route, but I bite the bullet and bought a few preloved  Chanel that I had missed out on,  and also took advantage of Rebag ClairTrade. ( I only  buy at Fashionphile and Rebag) so that I at least have some sort of records even if  came from a reseller company. I also had those bags   authenticated by Michelle Jessica of DesignerPawn.com  and Real Authentication for also my peace of mind.


----------



## Cali2HI

cheeky23 said:


> I just purchased the micro sized BA.. it doesn't have the metal plate but has a sticker with serial number and no authenticity card. I was told that there are no longer authenticity cards with small leather goods. Anyone know why there's a serial number if there isn't a card along with it? Is this something new?


All of the new SLGs have the serial number without the authenticity card now.


----------

